# Interesting spark plugs



## klettn (Apr 22, 2004)

I was trying to check the compression in order to determine where all of the oil was going on my 83 urq and found some interesting looking spark plugs. First, the compression was (from front to back) 125, 115, 115, 115, 110. Is that normal? I haven't seen any figures as to what it should be. As for the spark plugs (Bosch WR7DP):
First cylinder from front = the ceramic in the center was warn even with the threads and the electrode actually stuck out a bit (1/8" gap)
Second = pretty normal, just a little carboned up
Third = ceramic warn like #1 but the ground electrode was missing
Fourth = same as the first
Fifth = the center electrode/ceramic was completely gone....looked hollow (3/4"+ gap), but the ground electrode was intact. Covered in oil
I will try and take pictures of the plugs and post later.
I have changed a fair # of spark plugs and have never seen plugs like this before. I can't believe the car was running. I got it not too long ago and this was the first chance I've had to look at the plugs. So I 'm not sure how old they are. Obviously they need to be replaced, but is there something else that might be causing this? Also, still searching for where the oil is going? Turbo (not much oil on the intake man)?
Any help would be great
Thanks 
Nate


----------



## klettn (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Interesting spark plugs (klettn) New Pics*

Thought people might get a kick out of these.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

things are fun like that... heres mine.. not an audi... but surprised it ran at all
















no pic of the business end of the plug but they were sportin the 1/8" gap (thought it was ghetto ass jetta specific)
-j


----------

